# Dear Santa, all I want is....



## Vibrant (Dec 16, 2011)

Like these naughty girls:


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice lol


----------



## withoutrulers (Dec 17, 2011)

christmas is now worth celebrating


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes! 

for a deist, all I want for Christmas, is those fine bitches!


----------



## swollen (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice Christmas list, Vibrant! Mine looks exactly the same, lol


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 17, 2011)

some more have made my list:


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 17, 2011)

nice


----------



## Laborer (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes that would make a merry christmas


----------



## ZECH (Dec 17, 2011)

A fine bitch with nice pussy lips and large natural tits! I wanna bang my way into Christmas!


----------



## hypno (Dec 17, 2011)

Vibrant said:


>



Dear Santa, all I want is to be a cute baby kitten


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 18, 2011)

I want some of these HO HO HO's for christmas


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 18, 2011)

I likes ribbons.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 18, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I likes ribbons.



especially when they're used to gift wrap a lovely lady for you


----------

